# Chatroom Game 1st Level 2nd Ed. D&D



## nightfall966 (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone interested in playing in a 1st level 2nd edition campaign? Go to http://home.gci.net/~nightfall966/Home%20Page.html for all the details.


----------



## nightfall966 (Mar 6, 2005)

Still looking/hoping for pc's/gms


----------



## warlord (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll play but I'm wondering do you let people use kits?


----------

